# gear?



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

teledaddies 183cm new. any year...cheap....where can i get them?

-aaron


----------



## Brian @ the Mountain Shop (Apr 12, 2004)

Double-A-
You can probably find a pair at our backcountry ski swap October 29. Doors open at 9am, and I'd show up by 8:30 to get a good spot. Check www.themountainshop.com for more info on Freeheel Fest 05. It's gonna be one hell of a time!


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

found a 04/05 pair new for 349....mounting fischr fr17s 05/06 new that i found for $135 all shipped $435.....so i'm set thanks!
pulled out all of the stops to get this steal!

thanks
-aaron


----------

